# 2nd conditional offer in the past year



## franizl (Mar 18, 2006)

Question. I have received my 2nd condtional offer of employment from two different departments. The first one crapped out on me cuz the shrink said I would be a moderate risk for aggressive behavior and even though I have no criminal record and excellent references the dept backed out on me. Now the second dept that has offered me a job is having its concerns, but are giving me a fair shake. They are recommending me to the board of selectman for hire tomorrow. The second department wouldn't have any clue about the psych eval had I not mentioned it. If this doesn't work out, do I keep the psych eval a secret of come clean, even thought It may kill me?


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

I wouldnt hide it because sometimes on applications it asks if youve applied anywhere else and if so how fard did you get in the hiring process, hence you would say phsyc test. I wouldnt worry to much, are theses civil service departments? If so you can find out if its a civil service approved psych test if not you might have something to work with, Good Luck.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

most of the shrinks are nuts anyways


----------



## franizl (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks for the help, these are two small towns in southern nh. I'm supposed to get a phone call from the sgt. The dept recommended me to the board of selectman for hire. They convene tonight. I'm waiting for a call to see if it went through allright. Basically shittin myself.:grin:


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Good luck tonight, but I would keep the "don't ask, don't tell" philosophy in the future.


----------



## franizl (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks for the help! I got woken up at 10:00 pm . The sergeant called and told me that I got the job. It went through! I was making myself sick yesterday and finally have the dream job I've always wanted. It took 6 yrs though. And at 31 i'm starting a new career.\\/


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

franizl said:


> Thanks for the help! I got woken up at 10:00 pm . The sergeant called and told me that I got the job. It went through! I was making myself sick yesterday and finally have the dream job I've always wanted. It took 6 yrs though. And at 31 i'm starting a new career.\\/


Congrats! All that worrying for nothing. :t:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

was it throught that south eastern regional test?


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Congradulations and stay safe


----------



## franizl (Mar 18, 2006)

It was one of the towns on the southeast regional test.....but, because of manpower problems they had their own additional test.


----------



## franizl (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks guys! Oh yeah day two and I'm already sworn in and been facialized by o.c. I did the gas chamber in the marines, but that shit is evil:sb:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

franizl said:


> It was one of the towns on the southeast regional test.....but, because of manpower problems they had their own additional test.


cool, good luck.


----------

